# Nailtini Nail Lacquer in Bloody Mary or Frappe



## Dalylah (Jan 22, 2013)

If you are an Ipsy subscriber you have received Nailtini Nail Lacquer in Bloody Mary or Frappe (0.5 fl. oz.) in your January 2013 bag. Nailtini is made in the USA, three-free and retails for $13.





Bloody Mary: Pure-all premium nail color in classic true red





Frappe: Pure all-premium nail color in sheer pale pink

So which one did you get in your bag? Have you tried it? Would you recommend it to a friend?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

I got Bloody Mary and I loved it! My first thought when I got it was to trade it, but after wearing it for a couple of days I love it.

2 coats do the trick and it dries pretty fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2013)

I got Frappe, and although it's kind of runny and streaky it's not so bad at 2+ coats.

My nails look very clean and classy with this color.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 22, 2013)

I got frappe. I loveee the color. but I'm not into sheer nail polishes and it takes 5 coats to get it anywhere near opaque and at that point it doesnt even dry with seche vite as a top coat. so no. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## czaccone (Jan 23, 2013)

I got it and love the color - it is true red...better than OPI "I'm not really a waitress" or "Big Apple" or even "OPI Red"..but, .it is not wearing well on my acrylics...chipped first day i had it on and is wearing off after reapplying....


----------



## SugarBunnie (Jan 23, 2013)

I got the fabulous true red.  I will be updating my manicure tonight...Can't wait!


----------



## gina419 (Jan 23, 2013)

I also got the red. I love it! I've had it on for 3 days now and it's still shiny and chip-free. My mom asked me if I had a gel mani when I saw her tonight. I will definitely try more by this brand.


----------



## onebizeebee (Jan 23, 2013)

Can someone post a swatch of the Bloody Mary? I'd like to see how red it really is. TIA!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Jan 23, 2013)

I also got the Bloody Mary color and while i love how it looks (and easy application because its kind of thin) it is not weari g well even with base and top coat.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 23, 2013)

Since frappe is so sheer I think I'm going to do a white base first so the pink stands out more


----------

